# to mike suttle



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

do you mind posting videos of Rudy working with a muzzle and a person wearing no equipment? [-o<
and also with a person with no equipment and Rudy behind a fence? 

kinds regards michael murphy

:grin:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I rekon Mike should do a deal, a vid for a vid


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> I rekon Mike should do a deal, a vid for a vid


+1
And Mike is already several videos ahead. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> do you mind posting videos of Rudy working with a muzzle and a person wearing no equipment? [-o<
> and also with a person with no equipment and Rudy behind a fence?
> 
> kinds regards michael murphy
> ...


How's that club working for you? lol


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'd laugh if Mike came back with a video of himself playing soccer with a muzzled Rudy while wearing a speedo. =D>

If you're gonna ask for a video, be more specific. Especially since you're the one asking. Even then I doubt you're gonna get one special made upon request.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael, Mike has posted lots of videos that various people have asked for.

You have had various people ask you to post videos, and have yet to provide them.

Are you planning to bring a breeding quality female to the United States to have Mike evaluate as a brood bitch to use with Rudy????


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> do you mind posting videos of Rudy working with a muzzle and a person wearing no equipment? [-o<
> and also with a person with no equipment and Rudy behind a fence?
> 
> kinds regards michael murphy
> ...


I havent worked Rudy in almost two years, but the next time I get him out to work him I will keep your request in mind.  He has a totally crushed trachea from the abusive methods used to get him to out in Holland. So he has a very hard time breathing when he works.
There are some people on here who have have seen Rudy live in person. Maybe they will comment on the quality of the dog. Or........You are welcome to come here and see him for yourself, perhaps that would be the best.
But dont expect much behind the fence......he is a very social dog that barks with a happy enthusiasic bark and a wagging of his tail.
Rudy (and all of my other dogs) are not allowed to be aggressive with strangers unless either told to be, or provoked by the stranger. 
Sorry to disapoint you Michael, but Rudy is a very happy, very social dog. 
I really do think that he is for sure the most violent dog here when stimulated to fight a man though.
But I not going to have anyone tease him or wind him up behind the fence, no way, no how.......He'd be a damn liability if I let that happen one or two times.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I havent worked Rudy in almost two years, but the next time I get him out to work him I will keep your request in mind.  He has a totally crushed trachea from the abusive methods used to get him to out in Holland. So he has a very hard time breathing when he works.
> There are some people on here who have have seen Rudy live in person. Maybe they will comment on the quality of the dog. Or........You are welcome to come here and see him for yourself, perhaps that would be the best.
> But dont expect much behind the fence......he is a very social dog that barks with a happy enthusiasic bark and a wagging of his tail.
> Rudy (and all of my other dogs) are not allowed to be aggressive with strangers unless either told to be, or provoked by the stranger.
> ...


Fences are also very expensive. Been there, done that.

T


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Fences are also very expensive. Been there, done that.
> 
> T


Screw the fence, getting my dogs teeth fixed from biting the fence was more expensive than my damm fence.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you get Ti caps?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Screw the fence, getting my dogs teeth fixed from biting the fence was more expensive than my damm fence.


Yeah, I forgot about that angle. I did wonder a couple of times if we needed to do head x-rays on a couple of ours but hubby blew it off saying they were fine. 

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of the Border terriers I had lost his upper canines on the chain link fence. He wouldn't let go of it while a kid was kicking it. His canines were pretty worn through though from gabbing and shaking the fence when they cut through. 
My house backed up to a big field/park and the local cut through was about a foot wide between my and the neighbors fence corners.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Did you get Ti caps?


Just root canals and sealed. Would been cheaper to take him to my dentist.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Screw the fence, getting my dogs teeth fixed from biting the fence was more expensive than my damm fence.


chris i talked to some people who had your old czech shepherd stuff, out of marko , fanta etc they said that they made very good guard dogs compared to the malinois in aus ( these are the fci ones) except for that hasan dog apparently if throws some good perimeter dogs.
whats your opinion on this?


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

Just curious as to which Rudy dog is being talked about here. Is it Rudy Pegge?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

ko yang said:


> Just curious as to which Rudy dog is being talked about here. Is it Rudy Pegge?


We are talking about my Rudy From Celicks Home. He is a Django son. But Rudy Pegge was also a social dog that would let you into his house, no problems. Hans also has only social dogs.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> chris i talked to some people who had your old czech shepherd stuff, out of marko , fanta etc they said that they made very good guard dogs compared to the malinois in aus ( these are the fci ones) except for that hasan dog apparently if throws some good perimeter dogs.
> whats your opinion on this?


Well the Czech stuff we had was more antisocial and suspcious of people. Their aggression came through insecurity, mostly. My male Dutchie chills out when we have people over compared to our old Czech stuff, but i would want him backing me up when the shit hit the fan, not the Czech dogs. 
As far as the FCI Malis been more social i guess that depends which lines. Dannys old stuff threw some nutters.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Well the Czech stuff we had was more antisocial and suspcious of people. Their aggression came through insecurity, mostly. My male Dutchie chills out when we have people over compared to our old Czech stuff, but i would want him backing me up when the shit hit the fan, not the Czech dogs.
> As far as the FCI Malis been more social i guess that depends which lines. Dannys old stuff threw some nutters.


who's danny, what was his old stuff?


----------

